# Could my Tortoise be lost after coming out of his borrow?



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 11, 2015)

So my tortoise is out hiding in a corner under a plastic patio chair. My wife says he has been there all day and its getting dark. I believe its going to be cold tonight and I’m wondering if I should pick him up and set him the tunnel toward his borrow.

There has been a lot of activity in my yard at night and I don't know if its rats, cats, or racoons. My Security cameras show the dogs chasing something through the yard at night and it has been waking me up.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 11, 2015)

Put him up if he is out .


----------



## leigti (Mar 11, 2015)

Could there be something in his burrow? So he doesn't want to go down there? I would definitely check before I try to make him go down there.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 11, 2015)

leigti said:


> Could there be something in his burrow? So he doesn't want to go down there? I would definitely check before I try to make him go down there.


I don’t know, but I mentioned yesterday that he didn’t come out and now I’m now wondering if he never went back in for the night two days ago and has been in the same spot. I would not have noticed him where he is because he’s in a rock garden of very large round shaped rocks


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 11, 2015)

Well I picked him up and moved him into the tunnel, but he’s not moving. He was wiggling his legs as I was carrying him so I know he’s awake and maybe just groggy.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 11, 2015)

He is prob. cold, the weather in cal. has been a little off recently.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 12, 2015)

I just went out to see if he was still in the entrance to hes borrow and it it looks like he finally went in. It was cloudy all day yesterday


----------



## Arnold_rules (Mar 12, 2015)

I would also go with the tortoise being cold and not going back into his burrow, especially if he went in after put at the entrance.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 12, 2015)

Today was sunny and fairly warm so hes outside at his entrance. Nobody was home today so I still don't know if hes drinking which I'm really worried about.
I have a short day tomorrow and I be able to watch him more carefully. Supposed to have temps in the 80s on Sunday so I'm sure I know more than but he looks OK.


----------



## ascott (Mar 12, 2015)

JohnnyB65 said:


> Today was sunny and fairly warm so hes outside at his entrance. Nobody was home today so I still don't know if hes drinking which I'm really worried about.
> I have a short day tomorrow and I be able to watch him more carefully. Supposed to have temps in the 80s on Sunday so I'm sure I know more than but he looks OK.



I would bring him in at night for the next week unless your night temps are at or above 50 degrees solid....also, I would put him in a warm water soak for as long as it takes for him to drink....that is the rule here anyway....no one gets to run a muck until they drink....some will hold out and doze off in the soak for an hour or so (I do the soaks where the tub is 3/4 in the sun and a bit of shade....eventually they rev up and will drink..and if not right away, their body is still taking in some of the moisture....


----------



## ascott (Mar 12, 2015)

ascott said:


> I would bring him in at night for the next week unless your night temps are at or above 50 degrees solid....also, I would put him in a warm water soak for as long as it takes for him to drink....that is the rule here anyway....no one gets to run a muck until they drink....some will hold out and doze off in the soak for an hour or so (I do the soaks where the tub is 3/4 in the sun and a bit of shade....eventually they rev up and will drink..and if not right away, their body is still taking in some of the moisture....



Remember, they are more like an old sexy 68 Chevrolet Camaro than a 2014 ....it takes a bit to let it warm up to perfect purr...but once it reaches that peak...look out....


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 12, 2015)

ascott said:


> I would bring him in at night for the next week unless your night temps are at or above 50 degrees solid....also, I would put him in a warm water soak for as long as it takes for him to drink....that is the rule here anyway....no one gets to run a muck until they drink....some will hold out and doze off in the soak for an hour or so (I do the soaks where the tub is 3/4 in the sun and a bit of shade....eventually they rev up and will drink..and if not right away, their body is still taking in some of the moisture....


the low temps are going to be in the 40s for a while. I will have to buy something to put him in if I bring him inside. hes too big for anything I have.
What would be the temp of the soaking water?


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 12, 2015)

ascott said:


> Remember, they are more like an old sexy 68 Chevrolet Camaro than a 2014 ....it takes a bit to let it warm up to perfect purr...but once it reaches that peak...look out....


I know the feeling, LOL Funny thing is I used to work the assembly line building those 68 Chevrolet Camaros way back when


----------



## ascott (Mar 12, 2015)

JohnnyB65 said:


> the low temps are going to be in the 40s for a while. I will have to buy something to put him in if I bring him inside. hes too big for anything I have.
> What would be the temp of the soaking water?



Well, if he is outdoors during the day/afternoon---then a sleeping box would be sufficient for the overnight camp out---because you would then be placing him back outdoors each morning, you know what I mean---kinda like just putting him to bed for the night....and I am not scientific at all when it comes to water temps....I usually start the water and decide "that's good" when the cold and warm just mix to a comfortable tepid (not really warm and not cold) to the touch level....after I bring the torts to a point of soaking---I will set the tort on the porch, I will rinse and clean out their brumation tote--wipe it out real good, then I will pour about an inch of the tepid water into the tote....then will have a gallon or two aside in a jug---then I set the tort into the tote with the inch of water ..then I sit down next to the tote and slowly slowly pour the water from the jugs over the tort--back and forth and eventually onto all legs and neck and then I back away (just far enough so they don't see me gawking at them but still within range to see them do the dunk.....and then I leave them in the soak for like an hour (again, I do this partially in the sun and shade)....just the ritual we do here


----------



## ascott (Mar 12, 2015)

ascott said:


> Well, if he is outdoors during the day/afternoon---then a sleeping box would be sufficient for the overnight camp out---because you would then be placing him back outdoors each morning, you know what I mean---kinda like just putting him to bed for the night....and I am not scientific at all when it comes to water temps....I usually start the water and decide "that's good" when the cold and warm just mix to a comfortable tepid (not really warm and not cold) to the touch level....after I bring the torts to a point of soaking---I will set the tort on the porch, I will rinse and clean out their brumation tote--wipe it out real good, then I will pour about an inch of the tepid water into the tote....then will have a gallon or two aside in a jug---then I set the tort into the tote with the inch of water ..then I sit down next to the tote and slowly slowly pour the water from the jugs over the tort--back and forth and eventually onto all legs and neck and then I back away (just far enough so they don't see me gawking at them but still within range to see them do the dunk.....and then I leave them in the soak for like an hour (again, I do this partially in the sun and shade)....just the ritual we do here




http://www.tortoiseforum.org/attachments/2013-03-24_12-28-31_443-jpg.40221/


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 13, 2015)

I just measured the temp of his shell after he was setting in the sun for a while and it was 88°F. I wonder if I were to mix up some water a few degrees less like maybe 85°F or less that it would be OK. I don’t want to shock him.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 13, 2015)

OK I set the water temp 82 and he didn't seem to like it, but he's still in there after 5 min. He had his nose under the water, but I don't think he is drinking it.







A little later:
Well it must have done something because he is now doing some rock climbing and I suppose he’s trying to get to high ground before the floods come. LOL


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow, I'm just so excited, MrT actually went into the water completely on his own. He has never done this and he was drinking a lot. I gave him a small slice of apple and some squash, but hes not eating just yet. There is a lot of weeds growing up through the patio stones and I've left them alone just in case he wants to eat them


----------



## ascott (Mar 14, 2015)

JohnnyB65 said:


> Wow, I'm just so excited, MrT actually went into the water completely on his own. He has never done this and he was drinking a lot. I gave him a small slice of apple and some squash, but hes not eating just yet. There is a lot of weeds growing up through the patio stones and I've left them alone just in case he wants to eat them




Setting them in the water seems to get em going.....likely just feels good.....eating can be immediate or can take a few days .....the most important thing is the hydration....this will allow them to get moving the "ick" stored in their body during brumation.....

I took the two guys out of the closet today and did the normal routine ....they drank and one munched some filaree and basked...then went into their burrow/hide....I will likely pull them inside for the night for the next week or so because the night temps are still in the 40's....you have a lovely tortoise there by the way...

Hey, in what general area do you do your work? I am curious because you said you have not yet seen many wild torts out and about (I have gone to the areas outside of Fort Irwin and leading into the area and I too have not seen any wanderers yet....not weird actually but just fun to know when they pop out....I have two other men down in their natural dug burrows since Mid October.....so on tortoise pop up watch....


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 14, 2015)

ascott said:


> Hey, in what general area do you do your work? I am curious because you said you have not yet seen many wild torts out and about (I have gone to the areas outside of Fort Irwin and leading into the area and I too have not seen any wanderers yet....not weird actually but just fun to know when they pop out....I have two other men down in their natural dug burrows since Mid October.....so on tortoise pop up watch....


I work the Central Mohave Desert from Palmdale to Victorville and all of the area north from Boron to east of Barstow to Hector and north all the way up the 15 past Baker close to the CA/NV line. It takes me a month to cover the area so I miss a lot, but I’m always at least passing through the area along the 395 almost daily to get to the other places. I’m mostly on dirt roads except when I need to make some time to the farthest places and then I’m on the I58, I395, I15 and the I40.

Everyone thinks I’m a little weird because my favorite area is out around Newberry Springs along the I40 and I would move there in a heartbeat except that my wife would probably leave me.


----------



## ascott (Mar 16, 2015)

JohnnyB65 said:


> I work the Central Mohave Desert from Palmdale to Victorville and all of the area north from Boron to east of Barstow to Hector and north all the way up the 15 past Baker close to the CA/NV line. It takes me a month to cover the area so I miss a lot, but I’m always at least passing through the area along the 395 almost daily to get to the other places. I’m mostly on dirt roads except when I need to make some time to the farthest places and then I’m on the I58, I395, I15 and the I40.
> 
> Everyone thinks I’m a little weird because my favorite area is out around Newberry Springs along the I40 and I would move there in a heartbeat except that my wife would probably leave me.




All of my favs in this gorgeous desert....Newberry Springs is good (not as nice as closer to the Preserve  or the area around marker 7 through 19 off of Ft Irwin Road--right around where that Bison lives, have you seen him?)....All perfect...I actually can not think of any parts you mention that are not beautiful in each of their own merits....


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, I have seen the Bison, but it’s been a very long time. I used to work around the Ft Irwin area many years ago, but they separated that area and now someone from northern Mohave took over.

I love the desert this time of year especially with all the colors after the rains. One of the reasons I like New Berry Springs is because not only do I like the desert, but I also love trains and I would love to be able to watch them from my porch if I had one. LOL Anyway I would probably never move there because they get some horrendous dust storms and burglary is very high.


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2015)

JohnnyB65 said:


> Yes, I have seen the Bison, but it’s been a very long time. I used to work around the Ft Irwin area many years ago, but they separated that area and now someone from northern Mohave took over.
> 
> I love the desert this time of year especially with all the colors after the rains. One of the reasons I like New Berry Springs is because not only do I like the desert, but I also love trains and I would love to be able to watch them from my porch if I had one. LOL Anyway I would probably never move there because they get some horrendous dust storms and burglary is very high.




http://articles.latimes.com/1993-05-24/news/mn-39321_1_sand-dunes


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 18, 2015)

So MrT hasn’t been going into his burrow the past 3 or 5 nights and then tonight we had a really heavy hail and rain storm. The hail was huge and I suddenly thought about MrT. I looked out the window and sure enough he was out and being pounded by hail. I had to put on a hard hat to run out and get him to put him inside the entrance to his borrow, but he didn’t seem to want to go in.

I ran inside the house before getting soaked and he was still there setting in the entrance. If he doesn’t go inside, then I may have to dig it up to see what’s going on inside.


----------



## ascott (Mar 18, 2015)

JohnnyB65 said:


> So MrT hasn’t been going into his burrow the past 3 or 5 nights and then tonight we had a really heavy hail and rain storm. The hail was huge and I suddenly thought about MrT. I looked out the window and sure enough he was out and being pounded by hail. I had to put on a hard hat to run out and get him to put him inside the entrance to his borrow, but he didn’t seem to want to go in.
> 
> I ran inside the house before getting soaked and he was still there setting in the entrance. If he doesn’t go inside, then I may have to dig it up to see what’s going on inside.




I would get him and bring him inside....you are correct, there is something going on in the hole....be careful for those lovely rattlesnakes...with the weather warming but not remaining warm..they can be in odd places....there also may be gophers/squirrels that have invaded the space....if the tort is willing to remain in the hail then something is absolutely awry....


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 19, 2015)

I’ll have to rig up a camera to send down and look around. I shined a flashlight down the hole a few days ago and it was pretty dry with lots of spiders. I can’t see all the way down, but I was wondering if I should spray some water in there when he’s out for the day so it’s not so dusty.


----------



## TigsMom (Mar 21, 2015)

I use a child's plastic rake to clean out my tort's burrows, works great, you might try to get one and see if it works for your tort's burrows. That said, one of my dt's has been sleeping outside of it's burrow at night for the last few weeks. I pick him up and stick him in his burrow, but sometimes he just saunters right back out to his favorite corner of the enclosure to sleep. I do believe he's just enjoying the perfect weather. Nothing is in his burrow, it's not overly saturated, no critters or smelly things. I don't blame him, I've been enjoying the doors and windows open and fresh air in the house at night. Healthy, happy and yet nutty tort. Not surprised here, I always seem to have pets and family that are a bit nutty.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 21, 2015)

I wouldn’t worry about him being out all night except that he picks the most uncomfortable places to nap. 





His borrow about 10 ft. to the back and the tunnel is about 6 ft long.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 21, 2015)

Well it looks like he is actually going in for the night and I didn’t have to move him. He ate pretty good today and walked to his entrance completely on his own. 
Maybe he finally realizes that dirt is better than rocks for sleeping. LOL


----------



## TigsMom (Mar 21, 2015)

I think yours and mine maybe related. Yep, selects rocks even at slight angles to sleep. I really think the rocks retain the heat of the day longer and they are cozy with the temp of those rocks (which won't be the case when the summer temps hit). Just checked on him and he's at least near the entrance of his burrow, but I suspect enjoying the last bit of dapple sun for the evening, mine may choose to use the burrow tonight, time will tell.




Earlier today, he was king on his Hibiscus Jungle.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 21, 2015)

Wow! I don't think I could tell them apart if they were together


----------

